# Kony 2012



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

You've probably seen the video by now, it's gone viral and stuff. This is just scratching the surface of all the armed conflicts out there. What are your thoughts? Will this fade away after a few mass media news cycles or will people be persistent and capture this guy? Also a lot has changed since Osama played hide and seek, smartphones everywhere with facial recognition. Wonder how quickly we could nab criminals if we really wanted to?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The whole point of the video is to make Kony a household name. Like you say it only scratches the surface, but would it really be that hard to keep people aware of all current atrocities? I recently visited one not even in Africa or ME, and it's pretty hard to believe that nobody ever hears a thing about an active genocide. Especially in this information age


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Some healthy skepticism about how they use their money is cropping up on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/qk0pd/kony_2012_help_raise_awareness_and_stop_joseph/c3ycvhb


----------

